# Some bath time pics



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Here are my Pigeons taking a bath. I was thinking you guys would like to see the pictures.
PLEASE DONT MINED THE MESS. I am going to clean after there done with there baths. Tell me what you think.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hope you guys like them


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pictures. I love watching the pigeons bathe. The way they soak in the water and then lounge after is just too cute.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

vegeta2802 said:


> Here are my Pigeons taking a bath. I was thinking you guys would like to see the pictures.
> PLEASE DONT MINED THE MESS. I am going to clean after there done with there baths.
> *Tell me what you think.*


I think they're wonderful pictures.  
You birds are stunning.  

Thanks for sharing their 'bath' time with us.  

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pics! Mine love cat boxes as bath tubs too.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank You you guys for the nice comments. 
They sure do love there bath times.

maryjane I have allways used cat boxes. Its the only thing bigenf for them. One I tryed a big toy box (not to dep but long) and 5 or 6 birds were in it just sitting there. wich I got a pic o well.  

AZWhitefeather thank you

And Charis Thanks next time I well get the lounge around pictures for you two.  


Just got done cleaning the loft out. Yeah!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pictures. yep, that's what I use too. I love watching them bathe too. When I'm giving my birds a bath, as I go up and down the hall with the bath pans, the birds in the sections that I haven't gotten to yet, pace in front of the door like, "hurry up women!!"


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Great pictures. yep, that's what I use too. I love watching them bathe too. When I'm giving my birds a bath, as I go up and down the hall with the bath pans, the birds in the sections that I haven't gotten to yet, pace in front of the door like, "hurry up women!!"


Thats funny I love win they cant wate for there bath and will even jump in befor you put it on the floor.  Do you have any pictures of your birds Paces for there baths? if you do I would love to see them and thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

if that was my loft there would be 60 pigeons all trying to fit into those two tubs at once lol but yes thers nothing like watching your pigeons taking a bath


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

That is so cool because I use kitty pans for there bathes to but I leave them in there and change them every day. Do you do the same? 

Mine love to bathe all the time.

You also have some beautiful birds.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are great pictures of very beautiful birds. Bath time is so important for pidgies. They really relax after a bath and you can just see the enjoyment. Thank you for sharing them with us.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

stach_n_flash said:


> That is so cool because I use kitty pans for there bathes to but I leave them in there and change them every day. Do you do the same?
> 
> Mine love to bathe all the time.
> 
> You also have some beautiful birds.


Yup, aka the "water dish".  I've tried using different waterers, from Treesa's favorite gallon jug with a hole, to fancy expensive ones from the feed store, and while the gallon jug worked for awhile, I have newer pijies who can't for the life of them figure that out. Betty Boop, for one.  So I have just resigned myself to changing the water dish ("cat" box) many times a day. As soon as I change it they all come and drink (it's a frenzy) and then several of them bathe, sometimes even at night. Some even go back for another round. 

I did try putting a small plastic kiddie pool in so they could all bathe at once, but after dancing around it for hours and dipping in beaks, feet, and wings, no one was brave enough to actually get in so that was that.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> if that was my loft there would be 60 pigeons all trying to fit into those two tubs at once lol but yes thers nothing like watching your pigeons taking a bath


Lol That would be fun to see but... My loft has to meny birds in it . I dont think I would ever have a loft with that meny in it as I like diffrent loft/cages for diffrent sets.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

stach_n_flash said:


> That is so cool because I use kitty pans for there bathes to but I leave them in there and change them every day. Do you do the same?
> 
> Mine love to bathe all the time.
> 
> You also have some beautiful birds.


I do not leave mine in there all the time I just put them in for a few hours win its not so cold out. But this summer I am going to put one in the outside part of there cage and it well stay there. There is just no room inside the loft to leave them and if I leave them they get water ALL over so I just give them to them befor I clean them.

And thank you be the pictures I have seen you also have really nice looking birds.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Margarret said:


> Those are great pictures of very beautiful birds. Bath time is so important for pidgies. They really relax after a bath and you can just see the enjoyment. Thank you for sharing them with us.
> 
> Margaret



thanks you
You also have really nice looking pets. I always look atthe pictures you post. And all those little babies.  
I think thats the only time my loft ever dose relax I guess thats what I get for having so meny males lol.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I always like to see them lounging around all nice and comfortable. You just get a sense of them being so content and comfortable.


----------

